# Vintage Toronto music scene pictures



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Just a thread to share a rambling pile of pics I've collected over the last while.

What a city for music.

Join in iff'n ya got sum!

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn Hippies 


































DW


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing. Who's the babe selling necklaces?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I remember going to the Mynah Bird and also seeing "The Ugly Ducklings" at another little coffee house (can't remember the name...maybe the "Mousehole"). 

Seeing Gord Lightfoot early in his career at the Riverboat was cool. Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee were also playing that night somewhere in Yorkville, but my friends preferred to see Lightfoot. 

It was a great place! We drove from Galt (now Cambridge) and it was a big deal to go to Toronto back then...LOL 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Spin those LP's


























DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Never get lost










DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

greco said:


> I remember going to the Mynah Bird and also seeing "The Ugly Ducklings" at another little coffee house (can't remember the name...maybe the "Mousehole").
> 
> Seeing Gord Lightfoot early in his career at the Riverboat was cool. Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee were also playing that night somewhere in Yorkville, but my friends preferred to see Lightfoot.
> 
> ...


I can do that for ya....










DW


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A nice bit of history in this thread.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Zeppelin & Albert King for $2.50?

Where's my time machine...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Best thread ever!!!








[/IMG]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a match for your LZ pic. Cool.
Great pics.
Thanks for the memories.
Cheers, D


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Still standing... http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m48/J-75/home/Scratch/IMG_3108.jpg

On a similar thread, anyone remember where we shopped for speakers & amp parts - "Radio Row"?...
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m48/J-75/home/Scratch/IMG_3110.jpg
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m48/J-75/home/Scratch/IMG_3109.jpg

Above the footwear sign are the vestiges of what used to be either Radio Trade Supply, or Wide World of Electronics. To its right, was the other, and to its left was the early location of Electrosonic.
I used to spend a lot of time on this Yonge Street block, sourcing stuff for amps & cabs - it was _all_ here... urban archeology


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

What a great thread, fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now all I need is a thread with comparable locations in Montreal: the New Penelope, the Back Door, the Yellow Door, the Finjan, the Esquire Show Bar, Rockhead's Paradise, et al.

EDIT:...and The Lodeo...Montreal's only Chinese country and western bar, now long gone after a fire.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Some, cool additions - thx

Speaking of cool, the King of Kwel... in Maple leaf Gardens


















DW


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't help feeling sorry for him on display like that ...great thread by the way 



TheRumRunner said:


> Some, cool additions - thx
> 
> Speaking of cool, the King of Kwel... in Maple leaf Gardens
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking at my directory I see that I have hundreds and hundreds of photo's. Initially I was going to try and post them up in some sort of order, but that will be hard. So I'm just going to go at it over the next few weeks.

Also, I little lawdogspeak... I do not own the rights to any of these photos, they are property of the original photog if, and as noted and as such I do not, and have not received any compensation, nor take any responsibility for the distribution of thereof. lol

Onwards....

Ah yes, the Jolly Miller










DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Sum posters - don't eat the purple mic


























































DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Moerer of


















































DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Neil












































DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> DW



jeezz...Ol johnny hasn't aged a day!


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I bet business was brisk that day...lol










DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Gots da bluez...



















































































DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

BTW most of the photo's after the first few posts have detail tags iff'n yer wunder'n whut's whut...just right mouse click the photo and select "view image info"

Cheers...DW


----------



## Jafa (Feb 1, 2013)

Great photos bring back memories. Anyone remember Charlie Browns on Cumberland?


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Jafa said:


> Great photos bring back memories. Anyone remember Charlie Browns on Cumberland?


Memories are nice, and photos sure help jog the ole nogg'n

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Access 










To this...











































DW


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great thread. Thanks for the memories to all who posted. Some of those posters are really a form of art and enjoyed the pics of the taverns and clubs. Miss the old days...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

marcos said:


> Great thread. Thanks for the memories to all who posted. Some of those posters are really a form of art and enjoyed the pics of the taverns and clubs. Miss the old days...


Agreed. Great thread! Many thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

gee ...ppl back in the 60's were really skinny, lol.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Diablo said:


> gee ...ppl back in the 60's were really skinny, lol.


No Macdonalds, Harveys, Arbys, Wendys, Burger King,Kentucky Fried chicken, Wallmarts, Subways ,Seven Eleven, Quickie food stores, Tim Horton, Dunkin Donuts on every street corner is the reason. LOL. Oh yeah, we played outside most of the time.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Before the Goldrush*

What a great idea for a thread. A few years ago a friend lent me a book to read that delved into the Canadian (mostly Toronto) music scene and history from the late 50's into the 70's. I don't recall the publisher (I would be willing to get it if someone desired) but the name of the book was "Before the Goldrush" and was written by a fellow from MacLeans magazine. It was a superb read and these photos go a long way to associate the narrative. Thanks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> Gots da bluez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


60's/70's Chuck Berry scares the crap out of me. He's got the angriest eyes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Any pictures of the rotating stage at Ontario Place kicking around ? I got to see lots of good acts there


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Any pictures of the rotating stage at Ontario Place kicking around ? I got to see lots of good acts there


Oh man, I will see if I can dig up some photos I took of Violent Femmes and Lowest of the Low there. Unfortunately, it was only open for a couple of years of my concert going youth. I loved it though.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW! Cool thread! Thanks!
-Mikey


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Any pictures of the rotating stage at Ontario Place kicking around ? I got to see lots of good acts there


got a few shoe boxes of pic's. somewhere, I got Jean Luc Ponty.
I'll check it out, someday.

@rumrunner. awesome pic's. are they part of your collection?
or random google pic's?


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

laristotle said:


> got a few shoe boxes of pic's. somewhere, I got Jean Luc Ponty.
> I'll check it out, someday.
> 
> @rumrunner. awesome pic's. are they part of your collection?
> or random google pic's?


These photos are from a local musicians facebook group that I belong to.

DW


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I was at one of the all weekend music festivals at Varsity Stadium way back, I want to say Beggar's Banquet but I'm not sure.
Anyway, between the food fights, hot weather and copious amounts of smoke in the air, by Sunday night everyone was pretty baked.
Sly was the closer and *everyone* rose to their feet when they started groovin'. Amazing energy coming off of the stage that night.
They played over the 11:00 limit, the lights came up and they did at least one more encore.
Great stuff.
Anyone here remember that night?


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

And of course for all the Punks in the house










































DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

RIP Frankie


















































Anyone do the Last Pogo?

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Or remember when The Clash played the O'Keefe cntr, the place got destroyed


























DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

And of course











































DW


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

This thread is the best.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome thread! Brings back some great memories of a year spent in TO... Gasworks was the place to go and be...there was a punk bar called Dominoes across from the Eaton Centre that was a crazy assed punk bar that I recall fondly...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

way before my time but great pics!!

wasn't the nags head north a big live music venue in TO as well?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

yup. I've seen Pat Travers and also played there. 
Everyone wanted to put a chainsaw to the post 
in front of the center of the stage.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok moor...


























Tee hee hee



























DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

DW


----------

